# Any Steve Vai Fans here



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

I have heard the name forever but never really heard much until i come acrossed Bad Horsie.. wow what a guitar player.

Rick


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

its ok - today was the first time i went and looked up some greg howe and al di meola


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

I really dig Vai. There are lots of people out there who don't and thats cool, but definitely listen to Passion and Warfare and Alien Love Secrets...awesome albums! If you can pick up his Live at the Astoria DVD that is a lot of fun too, but you can just look up clips on youtube.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

Vai does alot o the guitar, i couldn't even begin to do.. maybe even give Eddy a run for his money.
I haven't heard to much of his stuff, i think i will look for the one you mentioned.
There are many player out there i haven't heard.

When growing up i was a big Richie Blackmore fan,, like how he made his leads sound classical..just not all shredding.
I also like Phil collen ( Def Leppard).. 

Rick


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Vai is a great player and I respect his chops and technical virtuosity in general. He used to be one of my guitar heroes, but nowadays my musical taste has shifted towards something else. Although I think he's a great player, Vai's playing just does not move me and it doesn't really do anything for me emotionally. My latest guitar hero is Duane Allman -- his playing may not be as "virtuoso-like" as Vai's, but Allman's playing really pulls my heart strings.

In the same vein, I believe that as a guitarist, Vai is a technical genius, but as a musician, he isn't even close to the top in my book. (Vai's got nothing on B.B. King :smile


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

noobcake said:


> I believe that as a guitarist, Vai is a technical genius, but as a musician, he isn't even close to the top in my book.


yeah, he's definitely a master, but most of it is a bit too wanker-ish for my taste.
I've seen him a few times in various line-ups (Zappa plays Zappa, a couple of G3s, once solo) and he always impresses. But he's not usually one of my go-to listens.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Vai's a genius for sure...extremely technical and creative. I dont find his stuff too "wanker-ish" or shredder, but I do have to be in the mood for it, because its very unconventional...lots of weird exotic flavours that might not be everyones cup of tea....and I personally have to be in the mood for it.


----------



## Rick31797 (Apr 20, 2007)

*guitar*

Well overall i wouldn't say he is my Fav lead guitar player, just very impressed with his finger magic..
I actually like Alex ( rush) style better.. i cant say i have one musician. i really can't get enough of.
Use to like Eddy Van Halen , and still do, but all that speed, i dont care for as much as a bit of that, and then something much different. Being able to change on the fly i would say makes a better guitar player/

Another thing i use to like, and i hate, is lead riffs being played over the vocals.Eddy does this alot.

Funny how your tastes change.. another sign of old age..

Rick


----------



## auger (Apr 23, 2006)

I like Vai....especially his stuff from when he was being mentored by Frank Zappa...Frank used to call it trick guitar....

he plays some impressive riff work for sure...

some else mentioned Al Dimeola also a freakin wizard on a guitar...
listen to Tour de force....sweet.....

there are so many impressive players....to many to mention them all...

Auger


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

His tunes are not ever going to chart. but if you are a guitar player I highly recommend seeing him live at least once in your lifetime. Along with the likes of Joe Satriani, Eric Johnson etc. They are just simply fantastic guitar players.









Marnie with Steve Vai









Marnie with EVO


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

He looks a lot like Geddy Lee in that pic.



GuitarsCanada said:


>


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Great guitar player, songwriting, mmm...not so much IMHO


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

keefsdad said:


> Great guitar player, songwriting, mmm...not so much IMHO


You should hear him try to sing.


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

Seen him twice in concert, met him once. Great playing, very nice man. He does have some boring songs, but he also has some brilliant arrangements.


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

To understand Steve Vai's style you simply have to look at who his teacher was. Joe Santriani. Joe was Steve's guiatr teacher at GIT (Guitar Institute of Technology) a branch of MIT(Music Institute of Tech) based in California. It was the place all us rock guitar players (at least in the states) wanted to be good enough to go to in the 80's. Steve Vai is a very technical guitar player, but like said before, he doesn't have the emotion in his playing. I always loved that Steve was the devils guitar player in the movie "Crossroads" with Ralph Macchio. Here's the famous duel scene

[youtube]D0QKbnCDW94[/youtube]

Also loved when he did the album with David Lee Roth and Billy Shehan. Very cool album for interesting technical performances.

Peace 
Lee


----------



## sterlinglee38 (Feb 20, 2009)

ok, what did I do wrong, don;t get this adding videos from youtube thing on here, any help?


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...at first i found him a bit wanker-ish and over the top - i preferred satch.

now, after spending a lot of time watching the g3 and crossroads dvds, i am utterly fascinated with both his playing and his body language.

i think he is a "master" player/composer.

-dh


----------



## Rugburn (Jan 14, 2009)

I saw Al Dimeola in '92 at the Montreal Jazz Festival. The Flamenco set was good, but the rest of it was blistering scalar Fuzaque. Not my cup of tea.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

Paul said:


> To me Vai is like Wagner....his music is a lot better than it sounds.:smile:


that's a terrific way to describe it.

Imagine a three day long Steve Vai - Der Ring des Nibelungen festival


----------

